# Can temperatures effect FPS in games?



## J-Man (Nov 22, 2008)

I wanted to know because when I game for hours in L4D, Call of Duty 4 etc, my card reaches 65-70c during gaming and sometimes I lag a little like my FPS drops to about 50-60 then goes back to up about 90-110 again.

Edit: When I game, I have my fan speed set to 55% so my card idles at about 56c which isn't bad.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes J. Overheating can produce a lag effect.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 22, 2008)

Temps to high for a CPU would.  As for GPU i think they get shutdown if they get o hot these days. Artifacts is the tipical effect that you will see when a v card is overheating or some times a black screen just depends on what part is overheating.

Why not higher the fan speed on your v card so those temps lower more ?.  As they need to come down some really.

CPU vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSGcnRanYMM


----------



## J-Man (Nov 22, 2008)

55% seems to be the max I can take because any higher, my GPU fan sounds like a helicopter


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2008)

Temps can cause it. Mostly because CPU's have a temp at which they clock down, to prevent them dying (usually 80C+)

video cards its unlikely. you sure its not something else, like a background app, running out of ram or needing a defrag?


----------



## J-Man (Nov 22, 2008)

I got 4GB of RAM so it's not that. I haven't preformed a defrag in a few weeks actually.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2008)

J-Man said:


> I got 4GB of RAM so it's not that. I haven't preformed a defrag in a few weeks actually.



just because you have 4GB's doesnt mean you cant use it all up. i've got some games that use 2.5-3GB on max settings, add a few background apps in and its not impossible.


----------



## J-Man (Nov 22, 2008)

I only run NOD32, CCC, Steam and Xfire in the background.


----------



## SiliconSlick (Nov 22, 2008)

I was thinking harddrive swapping myself - maybe you can notice the HD light on your rig next time it goes to 50-60 and see if it's solid lit and cranking. That would be a good clue to check.


----------



## v-zero (Nov 23, 2008)

Only if the drivers throttle the card because of thermals. Heat alone will not affect the performance, unless it ends it entirely.


----------



## J-Man (Nov 23, 2008)

Since you mentioned HDD's, I was thinking of getting 2 or 3 10k rpm HDD's. Which is better? Raptor or Velociraptor HDD's?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2008)

J-Man said:


> Since you mentioned HDD's, I was thinking of getting 2 or 3 10k rpm HDD's. Which is better? Raptor or Velociraptor HDD's?



The Velociraptor. It is faster and SATA II I think the smaller size also affects it too but not for sure


here is a link that compairs the Velociraptor and the raptor http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1313337


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 23, 2008)

AsRock said:


> *Temps to high for a CPU would.  As for GPU i think they get shutdown if they get o hot these days. Artifacts is the tipical effect that you will see when a v card is overheating or some times a black screen just depends on what part is overheating.*
> 
> Why not higher the fan speed on your v card so those temps lower more ?.  As they need to come down some really.
> 
> ...






true - but an overheating GPU can cause not only artifacts, but stuttering and glitches as well . . . thing is, normally by the time you see this from GPU overheating, you're about seconds away from a blackscreen and system crash . . .


----------



## J-Man (Nov 23, 2008)

I've never had any black screens and/or systems crashes due to my GPU. Mainly from overclocking too high previously (weeks ago) on my CPU haha.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 23, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> true - but an overheating GPU can cause not only artifacts, but stuttering and glitches as well . . . thing is, normally by the time you see this from GPU overheating, you're about seconds away from a blackscreen and system crash . . .



Indeed,  When i have pushed this 2900XT to far i got black screens and noticed it go in to 2D mode.  Well i persume it's 2D mode due to the power usage goes down to that usage.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Temps do affect Frames Produced, thats why you have to keep your machine clean of dust and the components cool.
Good Example is this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHH6u56iA0E


----------



## J-Man (Nov 23, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Temps do affect Frames Produced, thats why you have to keep your machine clean of dust and the components cool.
> Good Example is this video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHH6u56iA0E


 Yeah I think I've seen that before, might have, might not. I know CPU temperatures can effect FPS but I've wondered if GPU temperatures can. It might be a simple defrag that needs performing?


----------

